# Cutest Art Of Your Characters?



## KD142000 (May 21, 2019)

Hey, all!

After getting a piece from an artist depicting my sona in a chibi style, I was wondering if any of you have cute artwork of your sona's you'd like to show off?

Whether they're fluffy, adorable or simply cute, I'd love to see them!

I'll start off with what I think is the cutest piece I've had done!


----------



## ash♤Feliz (May 21, 2019)

well, I got this adorable chibi commission of Ash that I got on facebook by Valerya Verdugo Gutierrez. I love it to death.


----------



## Wabbajax (May 21, 2019)

I think Discord may have compressed the image, but I got this from BokuNoKoneko just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Lenago (May 21, 2019)

I did a chibi styled art of my main characters a while back
Did have fun drawing them like this


----------



## KD142000 (May 21, 2019)

All looking super cute, so far! Love all of 'em!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 21, 2019)

Here's Vixye- the cutest character of my cast~ not purrfectly represented- she'd be cuter really~ But she still a cutie in these piece of art~


----------



## KD142000 (May 21, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Here's Vixye- the cutest character of my cast~ not purrfectly represented- she'd be cuter really~ But she still a cutie in these piece of art~


Awww! She looks so huggable! *squeals at cuteness!*


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 21, 2019)

Edelweiss isn't really one to go in for cute, but I do have a few cute pics of her.
There's this one by @SmolSammichOwO 
 
And this sketch by @zenmaldita


----------



## KD142000 (May 21, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Edelweiss isn't really one to go in for cute, but I do have a few cute pics of her.


She certainly looks cute in those!


----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2019)

What a pawsome thread idea!!!

This, from @SmolSammichOwO 
They're a fantastic artist!!!


----------



## KD142000 (May 21, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> What a pawsome thread idea!!!
> 
> This, from @SmolSammichOwO
> They're a fantastic artist!!!



Why, thank you! And this fox is adorable!


----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Why, thank you! And this fox is adorable!



Aw, thanks! ^^
Yours is adorable too!


----------



## Guifrog (May 22, 2019)

Ohh, I do! There's this bouncy Puyo-style pic made by cyndybell; I love it up to this day:





www.furaffinity.net: Guifrog. (puyo puyo style) Comm.#388.3 by cyndybell


----------



## KD142000 (May 22, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Ohh, I do! There's this bouncy Puyo-style pic made by cyndybell; I love it up to this day:
> 
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Guifrog. (puyo puyo style) Comm.#388.3 by cyndybell


Whoa! He's a bouncy, cute fella, ain't he?!


----------



## Guifrog (May 22, 2019)

Sure thing! As would be expected from a frog character; I'm usually told Guifrog's quite the hyper one since a juice bar incident, when he painted the whole place with musical colored patterns with his powers and transformed it into a disco of sorts~

Aw, those were great times ÚwÙ


----------



## Lough (May 22, 2019)




----------



## KD142000 (May 22, 2019)

Hehe! I'd love to give that little guy a few tummy rubs! Sooooo cute!


----------



## Tendo64 (May 22, 2019)

Haha, the vast majority of art I commission is cute and chibi stuff. But here's one I really like in particular, which also happens to be my avatar:




I got this from Nekoyinu on DAa few months ago and I seriously adore it. But if you want something besides my avatar, I'll put this here, it's from RaccoonFlare, also on DA:




She's flying ;w;


----------



## Lough (May 22, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Hehe! I'd love to give that little guy a few tummy rubs! Sooooo cute!


Awww. Thanks <3


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 22, 2019)

I certainly have a cute piece of Sakara and his little brother Kuveli doing adorable Stone Age fox brother things.

Edit: Forgot to add, this was drawn by Latex on FurAffinity.


----------



## KD142000 (May 22, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> I certainly have a cute piece of Sakara and his little brother Kuveli doing adorable Stone Age fox brother things



Love this one! Ain't they adorable?


----------



## KD142000 (May 22, 2019)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Cute is in the eye of the beholder but I absolutely loved it when I received this chibi of my tardigrade character. I'll post theirs first. The image on the bottom is mine.



Still, looks awesome, my friend! Your piece is great, by the way!


----------



## KD142000 (May 22, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Haha, the vast majority of art I commission is cute and chibi stuff. But here's one I really like in particular, which also happens to be my avatar:
> I got this from Nekoyinu on DAa few months ago and I seriously adore it. But if you want something besides my avatar, I'll put this here, it's from RaccoonFlare, also on DA:
> She's flying ;w;


Soooo adorable! I really wanna give her a huge fluffy hug!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 22, 2019)




----------



## KD142000 (May 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 62442


*Gasp!* Soooo adorable! Big hugs for a cute dragon! And a Kakapo (hope I spelled that right) for a plushie! Oooooh! Exotic


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 22, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> *Gasp!* Soooo adorable! Big hugs for a cute dragon! And a Kakapo (hope I spelled that right) for a plushie! Oooooh! Exotic


Indeed! Kakapos are quite the cuddly plushies!


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Indeed! Kakapos are quite the cuddly plushies!


I can confirm this


----------



## KD142000 (May 22, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> I can confirm this


*Tips hat* Pleasure to meet you, great uncle Kakapo!


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 22, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> *Tips hat* Pleasure to meet you, great uncle Kakapo!


It's a pleasure to meet you too, kind sir


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 22, 2019)

Squawk! I almost forgot! 

Done by @Skychickens


----------



## KD142000 (May 22, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> Squawk! I almost forgot!
> 
> Done by @Skychickens



Awoooo!
Huggably adorable!


----------



## Lough (May 22, 2019)




----------



## KD142000 (May 22, 2019)

Another one, Lough? You spoil me


----------



## Skychickens (May 22, 2019)

I mean I specialize in drawing cute and I’m really fond of it.


----------



## KD142000 (May 22, 2019)

Skychickens said:


> I mean I specialize in drawing cute and I’m really fond of it.



Definitely! May commission ya (if you're accepting those) in future


----------



## Skychickens (May 22, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Definitely! May commission ya (if you're accepting those) in future


I am I am~ I haven’t fixed my shop on forums but my actual FA page stays up to date.


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 29, 2019)

Oh, I got one, I got one!!!






Who are these cuties, fren? That’s right- it’s our sona’s, KD!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 29, 2019)




----------



## ConorHyena (May 29, 2019)

The only art of my 'sona that I have that qualifies as "cute" is this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guifrog did it for me and Joni

though, else I don't have or want any cute art. My 'sona doesn't qualify as cute.


----------



## KD142000 (May 29, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Oh, I got one, I got one!!!
> 
> Who are these cuties, fren? That’s right- it’s our sona’s, KD!


A really adorable piece, fren! One of my favourites, for sure!
Big hugs!


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 29, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> A really adorable piece, fren! One of my favourites, for sure!
> Big hugs!



Big hugs to you too, fren!


----------



## TR273 (Jun 1, 2019)

I did this of my OC Kathleen.


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 1, 2019)

TR273 said:


> I did this of my OC Kathleen.
> View attachment 63124


Ooh! She's adorable!
And such a lovely suit, too!


----------



## Rayd (Jun 1, 2019)

here's a thingy i got with a friend of mine on new years by hyilpi on FA.






probably one of my only pieces i can classify as "cute". liiiike, 80% of my sona's gallery are vent pieces. dsuihfiuewhf


----------



## Deathless (Jun 1, 2019)

I'll put one for each of my fursonas, there's a bunch! None of these were drawn by me!


Spoiler: Deathless











Spoiler: Exodus











Spoiler: Lucifer











Spoiler: Tara


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 2, 2019)

Deathless said:


> I'll put one for each of my fursonas, there's a bunch! None of these were drawn by me!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Deathless
> ...


They're all soooo adorable! And I really like the metal-head thing going on with Exodus!


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 2, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> here's a thingy i got with a friend of mine on new years by hyilpi on FA.
> 
> 
> 
> probably one of my only pieces i can classify as "cute". liiiike, 80% of my sona's gallery are vent pieces. dsuihfiuewhf


That's a lovely piece, Aprilcyan! I think they look cute, even if they're a little serious


----------



## Deathless (Jun 2, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> They're all soooo adorable! And I really like the metal-head thing going on with Exodus!


Aww, thank you! <3


----------



## Godzilla (Jun 2, 2019)

To celebrate Godzilla KOTM coming out


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 2, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> To celebrate Godzilla KOTM coming out


Oooh! Huggable AND dangerous!


----------



## Nanominyo (Jun 3, 2019)

Not specifically of my sona but




Drawn by Xerotone on deviantart.
The silver horse guy is mine. 
I just find this gif incredibly cute!


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 3, 2019)

Dalirous said:


> Not specifically of my sona but
> View attachment 63306
> Drawn by Xerotone on deviantart.
> The silver horse guy is mine.
> I just find this gif incredibly cute!


Oooh! A gif! Two really cute boys!
ADORABLE :3


----------



## Nanominyo (Jun 3, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Oooh! A gif! Two really cute boys!
> ADORABLE :3


Indeed!
Ah but time have changed. These two characters are not together anymore at all.


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 3, 2019)

Dalirous said:


> Indeed!
> Ah but time have changed. These two characters are not together anymore at all.


Oh no! Poor guys...
I sure hope the silver horse finds love, soon!
*big hugs for him and you!*


----------



## Nanominyo (Jun 3, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Oh no! Poor guys...
> I sure hope the silver horse finds love, soon!
> *big hugs for him and you!*


Hopefully
I think I’ll just ship him with one of my own characters this time


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 3, 2019)

"Sometimes the cutest of things prefer hiding underneath a mask."


 

A guy drew it for me, not sure if he has an fur affinity but I'll have to ask him and edit it if I find out.


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 3, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> "Sometimes the cutest of things prefer hiding underneath a mask."
> View attachment 63308
> 
> A guy drew it for me, not sure if he has an fur affinity but I'll have to ask him and edit it if I find out.


Oooh! He's simply adorable! Love all the energy he has!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 3, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Oooh! He's simply adorable! Love all the energy he has!


Powered by pets and being called a "good boy."


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 3, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Powered by pets and being called a "good boy."


Well...he is a good boy!
*rubs his tummy*


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jun 4, 2019)

Might be a tad late, but the picture in the original post is adorable! That's a stance that says, "If you need a hug, I'm here for you."


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 4, 2019)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Might be a tad late, but the picture in the original post is adorable! That's a stance that says, "If you need a hug, I'm here for you."


Indeed! That's what I asked Sh00bs to portray and he got it spot on!


----------

